# The Economy



## planedrifter (Sep 17, 2008)

What does everyone think of the crazy economy in the USA these days


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's time to stockpile lots of ammo in common sizes.  What you don't use yourself will be very good for bartering once currency has no value.

--Bushytails


----------



## KerryD. (Sep 18, 2008)

We're doooooooomed!


----------



## BoBoBoyd (Sep 25, 2008)

Only 3 votes??


----------



## Animal (Oct 26, 2008)

The economy around here is slowin down, that means the rich folks around here are hurting, no more old blue money to throw around I guess. That is a good sign of depression around here.
Never seen it this bad, even in the 80's there was still some work.

Wait till after the election plus a few months. Hopefully it will come back in the spring and summer.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks things ain't so bad?


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's see...  for the local economy, just about every major store here has gone out of business, many more are about to, hundreds of smaller businesses have gone under with little fanfare, the mall is a ghost town, prices have doubled in the last year while incomes have fallen, the newspaper just ran an article about how unemployment is at an all-time high with thousands of people out of work and no one hiring, craigslist is filled with near-free trucks and SUVs as people can't put gas in them...  in the bigger picture, hundreds of banks are failing, including the largest failures in US history, we're trying a new strategy of throwing money at them in an attempt at trading inflation for temporary stability, an entire country is on the brink of bankruptcy, we're fucking STILL spending tons of money killing innocent people in foreign countries, the border patrol people now have stop&search rights on 2/3rds of the american public, we've deployed an army brigade unit on home soil for the first time in history,...

So things seem pretty bad to me.
--Bushytails
(who is part of that 20% of the population who needs and job and can't find one)


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 27, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Let's see...  for the local economy, just about every major store here has gone out of business, many more are about to, hundreds of smaller businesses have gone under with little fanfare, the mall is a ghost town,


Yeah, but wal mart is soooo cheap...and they have everything.   
Blame anyone that buys from those POS kind of stores for the decline of mom & pop.




Bushytails said:


> we're fucking STILL spending tons of money killing innocent people in foreign countries, the border patrol people now have stop&search rights on 2/3rds of the american public, we've deployed an army brigade unit on home soil for the first time in history,...


You know who you can blame for that!!


----------



## slappy (Nov 25, 2008)

So I guess since everyone wants weapons and ammo they are just assuming the country will be filled with chaos in the near future?


----------



## Animal (Nov 25, 2008)

slappy said:


> So I guess since everyone wants weapons and ammo they are just assuming the country will be filled with chaos in the near future?


We can only hope.
Those of us that actually do work for a living will be fine, and as for the rest of the A holes who helped with the mess by bein sheep, well they will be puckerin up lookin for a way out.

I'm all bunkered in with my 8 cords of wood, plenty of fresh homegrown canned food and money under the mattress,  
no worries.


----------



## quesodude (Dec 1, 2008)

Until... unemployment rises


----------



## anewman (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think money under your mattress is going to help when all it will be good for is Starting fires or making notes on!!! This economy is effecting everyone and i don't see an end insight for the Home Problem. We need to control our spending and start saving or soon we will have put everything on Credit and some other country will be asking for the keys to our Country.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw a recent poll where people where ask the basic question on this poll.  Some 60 some % of people said YEAH the economy is HORRIBLE.  Then those SAME people were asked: How do you see YOUR PERSONAL 'economy'; This time some 60 some% said Mine PERSONALLY doesn't look too bad.

SO WHAT IS IT?

It just Pisses me off to no end that the state of the "economy" has MORE to do with the 6 oclock news than what people are ACTUALLY feeling in their pocket.

People's PANIC is what creates this problem.  

Now, I am NOT saying that Bush was the best president since Washington, BUT, I feel that MOST of you will have a more favorable opinion of him in 10 years than you do right now.  

That being said I feel a lot of the BLAME for the recession even Depression that we are (maybe) experiencing, is DIRECTLY DRIVEN by the MAIN STREAM MEDIA.  The same media that was rooting (my mild version) for a Democratic government.  NOW that their hysteria has driven the general public into a tailspin.

It seems the biggest story of tragedy involving the drinking of koolaid did not happen in Jonestown.  The Daily dose of 'poison' drink 'disguised' with 'sugar and a fruity twist' is administered NIGHTLY in small doses.

The sooner the public WAKES UP from it's trance and realizes THEY are in control, The sooner life will get back on track.

*WAKE UP!  *


----------



## Bushytails (Dec 18, 2008)

What's in my pocket right now is $0.50 or so.  That's about the same amount that's in my checking account.  And the amount that's under the mattress.  I've been unable to find work, as every single place I talk to is firing, not hiring.  I've been trying to get through it by selling stuff on ebay, but no one is buying anything.  Should I rant more about my personal non-media-related experiences, or do you get the point yet?

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Dec 18, 2008)

It must be the medias fault 2 folks I know this month are loosing their homes due to "Talk" on the TV.
It's too late to WAKE UP , you need to do what you gatta do.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Dec 22, 2008)

I am NOT saying a LOT of people aren't hurting.  We ALL do.  My point is that MOST of the economy is DRIVEN by EMOTION.  

When the Titanic's Standing VERTICAL in the Icy Atlantic is a PISS POOR time to turn to avoid the iceberg.  OR to heed the ICE WARNING and SLOW DOWN.

WHAT DID YOU DO WHEN...

1) The first week after 9/11? Did you spend $$ on ONLY what you needed?
SELL your Stocks?  WHY??  Did "YOU" have a SPECIFIC reason that the two planes CHANGED your personal SITUATION??? NO!

Did it change the PERSONAL situation of 99.9% of the citizens of the USA? NO.

2) When the 'news' started to 'bark' about this "HOUSING CRISIS"??  Did you stop spending $$ and start Saving MORE???  

3) When the Stock Market started to 'tank' just a little while back?  Did you SELL your stock or BUY MORE?? WHY?


There is one answer *EMOTION*

Panic to more specific.

Next 'why' (using my theory) would the '6 o'clock' news WANT to 'panic' us???

Like a VERY smart mentor of mine once said, IF you don't understand a situation or a behavior " FOLLOW THE MONEY"

"WHO" stands to benefit the MOST from "tragedy and destruction" - Think,  What did you do as soon as humanly possible once you heard the planes had hit the twin towers?  Yup, I did it too, Turned on the news.  I wanted to see the pics, The Minute by minute Play by PLAY!,  You wanted to see if there were MORE planes on a suicide mission for MORE destruction.  WE ALL WERE.  The next day you HAD to buy a morning paper, EVEN if you didn't regularly do so.  You turned on your radio in your car to hear the LATEST.  SO, I ask again, WHO stood to make the most $$$.   

THE MEDIA.

When the Stock market and mortgage crisises were breaking did you tend to 'tune in' MORE OFTEN??

Were you CONSTANTLY checking the Web for the latest Dow Jones $ ?

TRAGEDY SELLS, Prosperity and Progress is a NON STORY.  Especially when there is a REPUBLICAN in the white house.

Especially when there is a TIGHT race for President.

Especially when you have an AGENDA.

The crisis we are NOW in is Initiated by the MEDIA, Aggravated by the Media, and Exploited by the Media.

The problem THIS time is that they were SO blindly SET to get Obama Elected the PUSHED TOO HARD, Forgot to turn OFF the PROPAGANDA.    

I am SORRY if you disagree with me.  I may not be 'that old' but I can critically analyze the events, and draw "my conclusion".

That ALL being said.

I'm afraid until we have a 'cleansing' of the 'power brokers' we are headed to a country that the forefathers of our country would NOT even recognize.  Socialism - Beholden to a "religion" (of NO RELIGION), Governed by a group of "elites",  who TAX us without "representation".

If WE DO NOT WAKE UP, We will LOSE the VERY "FREEDOM" this country was founded on.


----------



## kygarageguy (Apr 9, 2009)

> i'm afraid until we have a 'cleansing' of the 'power brokers' we are headed to a country that the forefathers of our country would not even recognize. Socialism - beholden to a "religion" (of no religion), governed by a group of "elites", who tax us without "representation".
> 
> If we do not wake up, we will lose the very "freedom" this country was founded on.



you are so right!!


----------

